# Red Top Mountain State Park Quota Hunt



## SouthrnPride (Nov 7, 2012)

I got drawn for the hunt this year, and I'm starting to get prepared. If any of yall who hunted it last year have some honey holes, it would be appreciated. PM of course


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 28, 2012)

How did it go?


----------



## SouthrnPride (Nov 29, 2012)

It was okay. I saw lots of deer. Probably around 25 during the two day hunt. Most of the deer were young and small. The only bucks I saw were button bucks. On the last evening of the hunt I took an 80 lb doe for the freezer. The biggest buck killed was a 2.5 six pointer.


----------



## techfire55 (Nov 30, 2012)

I put in but did not get selected. Glad to hear you were at least seeing lots of deer.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 1, 2012)

techfire55 said:


> I put in but did not get selected. Glad to hear you were at least seeing lots of deer.



Tons of deer. Any decent hunter could limit out the first morning if they wanted to.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Going to put my 11year old in for this next year anyone have any holes to share?


----------



## bigelow (Nov 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mattval (Nov 15, 2021)

I love the old school posts!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 16, 2021)

Seeing deer is all I ever ask for a successful hunt. Glad you saw deer!


----------



## Mac (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow a old post,  following this years results


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 24, 2022)

Mac said:


> Wow a old post,  following this years results



2021 hunt results are off the scale!
25 bucks​+  29 does
=  54 deer harvested
÷ 33 hunters
*= 164% success rate*


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow way higher than I expected!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like they stacked them up pretty good.


----------

